# engine oil stop leak in 18hp kawasaki?



## llee8300

Can I put some of the engine oil stop leak in a commercial lawn mower engine that has a small leak. I need to take it in this winter for repair, but right now just want to stop the small leak. Thanks for the advice...


----------



## bugman

well, yeah..... you can use it, just not alot, but it will cause the rings to stick. where is the leak?


----------



## bbnissan

Personally, I wouldn't use that stuff. If it's a sump gasket, you may be able to tighten up the crankcase bolts if you can reach them. Otherwise, I would just keep an eye on the oil level and stay away from the oil stop leak stuff.


----------



## llee8300

I hate to use it too, but I can't seem to pinpoint the leak. Its somewhere behind where the throttle and choke linkage go into the engine. I'm not very well schooled on small engines as you can see, but I was hoping to try a "quick fix" until I can take it in for repair. It only leaks a few drops in a 24 hour period. I haven't had to add any oil since the last change last week, but I can see the new drops each morning. I think I"ll try tightening the bolts first like was suggested.


----------



## bugman

yeah, i've been tempted before, but never have done it, that stuff is just bad to use.it may be a leaky sump seal, since when first built, they are run, they sometimes leak and stop themselves up, or leak because of slightly loose bolts. around the gov.? it may be that itself, just check your oil regularly till you do get it in.


----------

